# How much is an apartment in california?



## Skate Hawaii (Mar 5, 2008)

im looking to move out to cali after i graduate and i was wondering how much is an average apartment fee with 2 bedrooms 1 kitchen and 1 bathroom/shower??? this is pretty random, sorry.


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 5, 2008)

It really depends on where you go. You can get a 2 bedroom apartment for as low as 700.00. Maybe try searching for apartments for rent in California and see what you come up with.


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 6, 2008)

If you have a tight budget, do not move to the sf bay. Shit is expensive, not just rent either. Everything is expensive around here. Unless you _really_ like ramen. Then you'd probably be able to save enough on food to get by.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2008)

craigslist: california jobs, housing, for sale, personals, services, community, and events


----------



## Irishcrx (Mar 6, 2008)

Jesus that aint much, Ireland is massive expensive an apartment in Dublin costs 1400 euro a month which is about 1700-1800 dollars...


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 6, 2008)

Irishcrx said:


> Jesus that aint much, Ireland is massive expensive an apartment in Dublin costs 1400 euro a month which is about 1700-1800 dollars...


 There are plenty of places in California where you would pay over 4000.00 a month just for rent.


----------



## zee (Mar 6, 2008)

my last apartment (2 bd, 2 bath) was $1200 + utilities


----------



## shamegame (Mar 6, 2008)

Here in So. Cal, a shitty 2 bedroom is about 1200. A nice 2 bedroom in a good zipcode is anywhere from 1700-2800 a month.

I could rent my 4 bedroom home out for 3500 a month or so.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Mar 6, 2008)

Yup it all depends where ya want to stay bro...

Blunt has got a point about the bay area though.. Its hella expensive, but you can get good places in hayward(my area)/alameda/mission is ok,as is Oakland(in places)

Hayward has plenty of nice properties that are around 1400 bucks pcm..and you'll be real close to the BART too, which is always useful.
SF itself is WAAAAY bad for the wallet, unless you earn alot..Haight st properties dont come cheap, same goes for berkeley...But there is alot to do in the bay area, from all the stuff at the piers, to its varied music scenes, to the hotrod/bike shows all summer if thats your bag, plus a whole bunch more..

LA is obviously very varied,from ghetto to the high brow areas where the stars live,and everything inbetween...
If you dont mind living in the boonies, Palmdale is nice and reasonably priced, and approx 70 miles from downtown LA


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2008)

stay away from the major cities and prices are very reasonable.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Mar 6, 2008)

how bout like orange county area? too expensive? 

i live in hawaii and it gets expensive here


----------



## tickitickitembo (Mar 6, 2008)

i lived 5 minutes from the beach in huntington beach in a crappy 2 bedroom apartment. rent was 1250 a month! and parking was a BITCH


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2008)

i live out in the country. my rent is well below a 1000.


----------



## Colitas (Mar 6, 2008)

Skate Hawaii said:


> im looking to move out to cali after i graduate and i was wondering how much is an average apartment fee with 2 bedrooms 1 kitchen and 1 bathroom/shower??? this is pretty random, sorry.


ONLY ONE KITCHEN????
MY 2/2 750 SQ/FT IS $1,500


----------



## shamegame (Mar 6, 2008)

Skate Hawaii said:


> how bout like orange county area? too expensive?
> 
> i live in hawaii and it gets expensive here


The prices I quoted earlier in this thread are for OC specifically.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Mar 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i live out in the country. my rent is well below a 1000.


where is this?


----------



## boooky (Mar 6, 2008)

EEEAaasT side PAAAllm dale!!( I love you , I love you)

Afroman is from Palmdale

Yeah ive been looking at north cali boonies its reasonable and worth it.


----------



## Hank (Mar 6, 2008)

California has pretty country. Get a place among the Sequoias

Hank.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Mar 7, 2008)

I liked palmdale because the dragstrip was only a couple of miles from the house 
RIP LA county raceway- damned mining co.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

<<<<<<<750...Sacramento


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 11, 2008)

Im n a nice upscale snotty apt complex=) (Lots of hot bitches everywhere here) and I pay about $900 one bedroom..with a garage


----------



## stoner408 (Mar 11, 2008)

up here in weed ive seen 2 bedroom places being rent out for like $600

definitely cheaper up north.and beautiful


----------



## buckley26 (Mar 11, 2008)

1375.00 1 bed 1 bath. In the heart of it all OC. If you are set on moving here look at Laguna, can be pricey. But the nicest by far. Not sure if you said where you are from...but if you have never seen/driven on a southern Ca freeway nothing will prepare you. The women here are not so nice also.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Mar 11, 2008)

in los angeles county near the coast, i paid 1200 for a 2 bed 1 1/2 bath. there was a upstairs and down. hardwood floors on the bottem, and the kitchen was the smallest. like 3ft. by 5ft...
but areas around are from $900 to $2300...


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah i kinda like weed. weeds gotta a nice skatepark too, which is a plus for me...

thanks guys... out in the country is prime but i want to go to community college too.. so it has to be near a college.


----------



## stoner408 (Mar 11, 2008)

there is a college in weed.how far away are you


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Mar 12, 2008)

stoner408 said:


> there is a college in weed.how far away are you


whats it called? 

i dont live there yet, lol


----------



## stoner408 (Mar 12, 2008)

college of the siskiyous is the name. its a really nice campus plus there is a brewery around the block they make there own beer here.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Mar 12, 2008)

that sounds very nice, i'll check out the schools website.

how much does good bud an ounce go for around there?


----------



## stoner408 (Mar 12, 2008)

a hundred something i forgot


----------



## stoner408 (Mar 12, 2008)

i can find out


----------



## sunman79 (Apr 24, 2008)

in la a cheap 1 br is $750 to $1200. thats in a rough neighborhood.


----------



## lotowork777 (May 5, 2008)

Move to Petaluma. It is where a lot of growers live. All the chicks live here too. There is so much cash here even the junkies are doing good!


----------



## FLoJo (May 15, 2008)

just moved last week from arizona to santa cruz 2 bed 2 bath 2200 1000 sq foot...good medi laws =)


----------



## stoner408 (May 15, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> just moved last week from arizona to santa cruz 2 bed 2 bath 2200 1000 sq foot...good medi laws =)


santa cruz is amazing when it comes to marijuana


----------



## FLoJo (May 16, 2008)

stoner408 said:


> santa cruz is amazing when it comes to marijuana


in what regards you mean like the laws? the quality? or both? haha i just moved here so im still trying to get my bearings.


----------



## stoner408 (May 16, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> in what regards you mean like the laws? the quality? or both? haha i just moved here so im still trying to get my bearings.


definetly both. i heard there are two dispensaries there but i only went to one.plus that whole area has good weed


----------



## skate6407 (Aug 6, 2008)

Had a 2 bd 1 ba on the ocean for 1575.00 Now a house 3bd 2.5 ba garage with a view 2600.00. Both 10 min from SF


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 6, 2008)

wow 2600 for a house thats badass.. ill be moving in about 8 months and I really want to get a house... if you dont mind me asking are you north or south of sf?


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 6, 2008)

Stay away from major cities and you live in a boring area. Depending on where you go it could be from 700-3000


----------



## moondreamer (Aug 22, 2008)

Is HELL. People are really into the dog eat dog thing. Walk to slow, they will shove you out of the way. I had people keep shoving my kids out of the way once. Shoved me one way, the kids toward the street. I had to physically stop people to get to them. And they looked like they were going to kill me for stopping.

Only way to change lanes is to NOT signal. They are so afraid of someone being ahead of them they speed up when you signal.

They are snobs, pushy, aggressive, rude, and that's the white working class. Minorities are so sick of being shoved around by them, they too, attack. Not much friendship happpening in Bay Area, Oakland, & SF are the worst.


----------



## FLoJo (Aug 23, 2008)

damn buddy sounds like you live in the wrong area.. around santa cruz county everyone is nice and helpful and generally pretty loving and happy.. you must really live in hell or something because from my exp. cali peeps are badass for the most part.. way better than most of the country thats for damn sure


----------



## stoner408 (Aug 23, 2008)

moondreamer said:


> Is HELL. People are really into the dog eat dog thing. Walk to slow, they will shove you out of the way. I had people keep shoving my kids out of the way once. Shoved me one way, the kids toward the street. I had to physically stop people to get to them. And they looked like they were going to kill me for stopping.
> 
> Only way to change lanes is to NOT signal. They are so afraid of someone being ahead of them they speed up when you signal.
> 
> They are snobs, pushy, aggressive, rude, and that's the white working class. Minorities are so sick of being shoved around by them, they too, attack. Not much friendship happpening in Bay Area, Oakland, & SF are the worst.


thats why we moved up here man.its a fucking rat race in san jose.i mean i miss being close to numerous dispensaries, but its not so bad if your growing your own.


----------

